# [SOLVED][beryl] bledy przy uruchomieniu

## maczeta

witam

znow mam problemy tym razem troche inne

byc moze znow z mojej winy

mianowicie

chce uruchomic beryla

 po wpisaniu komedy beryl 

widze nastepujacy komunikat o bladzie

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

i zadnej reakcji srodowiska graficznego

znalazlem niby "sposob" na ten blad http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Error:_libnvidia-tls.so.1:_cannot_handle_TLS_data

ale po wykonaniu tej czynnsci pojawia sie inny komunikat

```

admin@tux ~ $ beryl

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap

texture_from_pixmap absent, using Copy mode

beryl: No composite extension

```

pomocy :/Last edited by maczeta on Wed Mar 21, 2007 6:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arek.k

Wskazuje to, że jesteś na dobrej drodze  :Smile: . Berylem bawiłem się dość dawno, ale wskazuje to chyba na jakieś braki w xorg.conf i/lub niezaładowany moduł.

Jaka karta graficzna? Jaki sterownik zainstalowałeś? Wrzuć xorg.conf i wynik lsmod.

----------

## maczeta

wynik z lsmod :

http://pastebin.com/900412

a pliku xorg.conf nie mam zadnego

----------

## arek.k

EDIT:

Tu był tekst kompromitujący mnie   :Embarassed:  , więc już go nie ma.

NIE BĘDĘ NIKOGO POUCZAŁ

BO JESTEM GŁUPI  :Sad: Last edited by arek.k on Sat Mar 17, 2007 9:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## maczeta

wiem czym jest plik xorg.conf 

ale gdy go wyszukuje na dysku to sam zobacz 

```
tux ~ # find / -iname "xorg.conf"

/usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-tools/files/xorg.conf

/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-tools/files/xorg.conf

```

wiec nie wiem

----------

## arek.k

Może to jest trochę OTW, ale instalowałeś X i tworzyłeś do niego xorg.conf? Gdzie?

W X-ach skrót Alt+Ctrl+Backspace i jak ci wstaną X-y spowrotem to daj znać. Założę nowy wątek w tej sprawie i pójdę do najbliższego sklepu po Windows XP, czy co oni tam teraz mają (Vista)  :Sad: .

EDIT:

Tu tez jest kompromitujący mnie post, ale już go zostawię dla potomnych  :Smile: .Last edited by arek.k on Sat Mar 17, 2007 9:42 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mbar

ja uruchamiam beryla za pomocą "beryl-manager" już w działających X-ach

@arek: X-y mają wbudowany domyslny xorg.conf i uruchamiają się bez pliku xorg.conf na dysku. Zapraszam do Windows  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

No to ŻEGNAJCIE   :Embarassed: 

Już więcej się nie zobaczymy   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jestem głupi i niedouczony, nie zasługuję na to, żeby gentoo u mnie działało  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## maczeta

to zegnaj

ale moze ktos inny moze mi pomoc 

ja beryl-managera moge wlaczyc tylko jak chce przelaczyc window makera na beryla

to mi lasnie takie komunikaty wyskakuja

jak w pierwszym poscie

----------

## arek.k

Dodam jeszcze, że ja miałem problemy z berylem głównie przez braki w xorg.conf (dlatego tak sie tego uczepiłem), np. przez brak Section "Extensions"

Zajrzyj może jeszcze tu, może to coś wyjaśni.

Dodatkowo tu jest też trochę, może się przyda.

I na koniec, nie chodzi o to, że nie chcę ci pomóc, tylko chyba już na to nie zasługuję. Przepraszam, że tak wyjechałem z tymi tekstami.

Miałem nadzieję, że będziecie jeszcze mnie zatrzymywać - "nie, daj spokój, tylko nie Windows. Prozac na pewno jeszcze ci pomoże." A wy tak szybko mnie skreśliliście  :Smile: . No jestem rozczarowany  :Smile: .

----------

## maczeta

 *Quote:*   

> Miałem nadzieję, że będziecie jeszcze mnie zatrzymywać - "nie, daj spokój, tylko nie Windows. Prozac na pewno jeszcze ci pomoże." A wy tak szybko mnie skreśliliście

 

ja nic takiego bym nie powiedzial  :Razz: 

swoj czas dziele miedzy windowsa, gentoo i macosx wiec dla mnie nie robi roznicy kto na czym siedzi  :Wink: 

a wracajac do tematu to moze wiesz jak sprawdzic z jakiego pliku korzystaja x-y 

bo moze plik nazywac sie inaczej i wtedy bym sobie go zmodyfikowal i zobaczyl czy to pomoże

od raku: ORT.

----------

## arek.k

Z tego co mówi @mbar to X-y mają jakąś domyślną konfigurację. Nie wiem z czego korzystają, a siedzę teraz w pracy i nie mogę sprawdzić, co się dzieje jak nie ma xorg.conf. (Na prawdę myślałem, że jest on wymagany). W podręcznikach gentoo jest bardzo ładnie opisane jak stworzyć xorg.conf i najlepiej to zrobić. Bez tego pliku nie masz wpływu na działanie X i pewnie stąd te problemy (ale moge się znowu mylić).

Zerknij może do dokumentacji: Konfiguracja serwera X i Konfiguracja kart nVidia w Gentoo, bo ja nie korzystam z kart nvidii, więc pliku nie mogę ci podesłać.

Przykładowy xorg.conf dla Ati radeon. Może nawet trochę zanadto rozbudowany.

----------

## maczeta

ok

tym razem ja sie moge mylic 

ale jesli wywala mi blad 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

to chyba nie jest to wina x-ów nie??

----------

## arek.k

Przecież 1 poście napisałeś, że rozwiązałeś ten problem i teraz masz inny błąd (przy starcie beryla), a ten wskazuje na to, ze wszystko jest ok, tylko masz nieodpowiednio skonfigurowane X-y. Na moje brak sekcji "Extensions" w xorg.conf, ale może za bardzo się tego uczepiłem.

Więc jeśli nadal masz: 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

 to nie wiem jak ci pomóc poza podanym przez ciebie przewodnikiem.

Jeśli pozbędziesz się tego błędu, to skonfiguruj odpowiednio "podstawowy" xorg.conf, bo bez tego chyba nie ruszymy dalej.

----------

## maczeta

no dobra xorg.conf juz stworzony

jedynym plusem tego posuniecia jest to ze grafika ladniej wyglada

problem dalej pozostal :/

----------

## arek.k

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> no dobra xorg.conf juz stworzony 

 

Pokaż nam ten xorg.conf

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> problem dalej pozostal :/

 

Ale który? 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

czy 

```
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap

texture_from_pixmap absent, using Copy mode

beryl: No composite extension
```

 To też ważne  :Smile: .

----------

## maczeta

blad zostal ten pierwszy

ten drugi jest po zastosowaniu porady z poradnika

to moj plik xorg.conf

http://pastebin.com/900494

----------

## arek.k

Na razie nie mam czasu, ale jak wrócę do domu, to przejrzę ten twój xorg.conf.

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> blad zostal ten pierwszy
> 
> ten drugi jest po zastosowaniu porady z poradnika

 

Tymczasem jeszcze czegoś nie rozumiem. Jak to jest w koncu z tym błedem.

1. był sobie ten pierwszy błąd (ten dotyczący libnvidia-tls.so.1)

2. zastosowałeś ww poradnik i:

    a. problem 1 rozwiązał się, pojawił się problem 2 (ten z XGL...)

    b. problem 1 pozostał, pojawił się (dodatkowo) problem 2

Trochę się zgubiłem, ale jeśli ten poradnik działa, to dlaczego pozostał problem 1?

(Może to mój zły dzień, ale nie kapuję.)

----------

## maczeta

problem 1 pojawia sie zaraz po instalacji sterow od grafiki

problem 2 pojawia sie po zastosowaniu poradnika

problem 1 pojawia sie znow gdy na nowo zainstaluje stery

rozumiemy sie teraz??

----------

## arek.k

No dobra, zmodyfikowałem twój xorg.conf - z takim moim zdaniem powinien działać.

Nie mówię, że twój był zły, ale z takim na pewno działało znajomemu.

Oczywiście musisz najpierw (po zainstalowaniu driverów nvidia) doprowadzić do porządku ten błąd 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

a później sprawdź ten mój config i podeślij wynik 

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

, tam powinno być coś na temat błędów (jeśli nie działa).

----------

## maczeta

no sprobuje teraz narazie znalazlem jakies inne wyjscie tego problem ale nadal mam bledy 

```
admin@tux ~ $ beryl

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap

texture_from_pixmap absent, using Copy mode

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: glXCreateContext failed

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

to moj nowy problem

i jedno pytanie czy u ciebie po wykonaniu tej komendy

```
# DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
```

widzisz nowe okno konsoli??

probowalem twojego configa

i mam teraz takie cos w konsoli

```
admin@tux ~ $ beryl

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

** (process:14341): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:14341): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

** (process:14341): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:14341): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-14341.out" created!

Segmentation fault

```

co ty na to??

----------

## arek.k

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> jedno pytanie czy u ciebie po wykonaniu tej komendy
> 
> ```
> # DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
> ```
> ...

 

Nie wiem dokładnie, czy tego oczekujesz, ale musisz najpierw otworzyć (uruchomić) screen 1, a dopiero później odpalić xterm na display1, więc

```
$ X :1

$ DISPLAY=:1 xterm
```

Oczywiście możesz na końcach dodać &, aby "zwalniać" terminal.

Mogę się też mylić (formalnie, kwestia słownictwa - pojęć), ale za pomocą zmiennej DISPLAY wybierasz wtedy wyświetlacz, czyli 

```
$ X :1
```

I teraz 

```
$ DISPLAY=:1 xterm
```

 otwiera ci xterm na display1, a 

```
$ DISPLAY=:0 xterm
```

 otwiera xterm na display 0.

Pokaż (cały)

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

, tam będzie więcej (mam nadzieję).

No i jeszcze jedno. Działa ci glxgears?: 

```
$ glxgears
```

----------

## maczeta

co do tego polecenia to jest ono 

tutaj

a log tutaj

a moze ustawienia dla x'ow z tego tutoriala beda wystarczajace??

----------

## arek.k

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> co do tego polecenia to jest ono 
> 
> tutaj

 

 *Quote:*   

> To test your configuration, start a compositing window manager, then an xterm.

 

Czyli ja to rozumiem tak: wystartuj sobie X, a później xterm. Autor widocznie założył, że masz odpalone X. Odpalasz więc "nowe" X na nowym screenie - DISPLAY1 (liczysz od 0). Chcąc mieć pewność, że xterm odpalisz w nowo otwartym screenie poprzedzasz polecenie xterm deklaracją "wyświetlacza" DISPLAY=:1 (ustawiasz DISPLAY na 1 do powoduje uruchamianie aplikacji w na tym właśnie wyświetlaczu).

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> a log tutaj

 

Log wygląda na czysty, a przynajmniej nie ma błędów.

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> a moze ustawienia dla x'ow z tego tutoriala beda wystarczajace??

 

Jeśli masz jakieś pomysły, to po prostu zrób kopię starego xorg.conf, np.

```
# cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.copy1
```

 i modyfikuj konfigurację jak chcesz. W razie czego mając kopie, będziesz mógł do niej wrócić.

Dziś już nie mam siły, żeby szukać, ale jutro jeszcze może przyjdzie mi do głowy, co jeszcze można by sprawdzić. Może dołączy się ktoś, kto ma doświadczenie z kartami nvidia + beryl  :Smile: , bo ja szukam trochę po omacku niestety.

Powiedz jeszcze, czy działa go 

```
$ glxgears -info
```

Jeśli nie wiesz co to jest:

uruchamiasz z xterminala (konsoli w X nie textowej  :Smile: ), bez uruchamiania beryla

powinno się odpalić nowe okno (takie obracające się koła zębate  :Smile: ), powinno to chodzić w miarę płynnie

Wrzuć, co wyrzuca konsola po odpaleniu glxgears -info.

Zastanawia mnie też ta linijka: 

```
[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-14341.out" created!
```

 Sprzwdzałeś, co jest w tym pliku?

----------

## maczeta

no sprawdzalem ten plik

ale jak onpale nano to jest pusty :/

wynik tamtego polecenia to:

http://pastebin.co.uk/11983

----------

## arek.k

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> no sprawdzalem ten plik
> 
> ale jak onpale nano to jest pusty :/

 

1. Pliki do podglądu lepiej otwierać poleceniem cat lub less, bo nano utworzy ci nowy plik jeśli nie podasz 100% poprawnie nazwy pliku do edycji (ale to już jak kto woli) i wtedy może się on zdawać pusty (nie mówię że u ciebie nie jest pusty, tylko, że jest taka możliwość).

2. Nie powiedziałeś jeszcze, czy glxgears -info działa. Muszę wiedzieć, czy działa ci akceleracja, czy nie, bo może to już jest problem beryla, a nie X.

EDIT:

Wygląda całkiem nieźle. Znaczy, że masz opengl. To teraz jeszcze pozostało:

------------

3. Odpalasz X. Następnie odpalasz beryl-manager i przełączasz dekoracje na beryl. Co się dzieje (tylko błąd w konsoli i nic się nie zmienia, znikają dekoracje okien, coś innego jeszcze)?

Opisz dokładnie co się dzieje jak próbujesz uruchomić beryla przez beryl-manager.

Konfiguracja X zdaje się być (moim zdaniem) w porządku. Zaczyna mi już brakować pomysłów.

EDIT:

Wrzuć jeszcze wynik 

```
emerge --info
```

I taka mała prośba: postaraj się odpowiadać na wszystkie pytania w poście: im więcej informacji nam podasz, tym większa szansa na znalezienie błędu (chociaż jakoś wolno to idzie). I druga sprawa: jeśli twój post nie jest ostatni, to nie edytuj poprzednich odpowiadając na pytania, bo rzadko kto wraca do poprzednich postów szukając odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie  :Smile: .

------------Last edited by arek.k on Sun Mar 18, 2007 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maczeta

```
emerge --info
```

wynik

a to jak uruchamiam beryla

```
admin@tux ~ $ beryl-manager

admin@tux ~ $ QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

** (process:9263): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:9263): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

** (process:9263): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:9263): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

sh: line 5: gdb: command not found

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-9263.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:9257): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

```

znikaja belki na okienkach

a potem znow odpala sie kwin

 *Quote:*   

>  I druga sprawa: jeśli twój post nie jest ostatni, to nie edytuj poprzednich odpowiadając na pytania, bo rzadko kto wraca do poprzednich postów szukając odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie 

 

sorka ale nie zauwarzylem twojego posta  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arek.k

Oj @maczeta, dlaczego ja tak muszę z ciebie wszystko wyciągać? Już po raz któryś z kolei pytam, co dzieje się jak odpalasz beryla przez beryl-manager i nadal nie wiem.

Aż boję się coś jeszcze zaproponować, bo albo znowu nie dowiem się jakie są objawy, albo nie zastosujesz się do nowych wskazówek.

Więc bardzo cię proszę zastosuj się do obu tych punktów:

1. w pliku /etc/make.conf do flag USE dodaj nptl i nptlonly i przekompiluj wszystko co trzeba: 

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

(możesz najpierw sprawdzić co się będzie kompilowało stosując 

```
# emerge -pvuDN world
```

)

Podobny problem opisany jest tu, a gość miał taki sam profil wybrany jak ty (default-linux/x86/no-nptl) i przez to mu to "dziadostwo" nie działało.

Przypominam jeszcze, że w przypadku wystąpienia błędu 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

 należy zastosować się do odpowiedniej porady już wymienionej w tym wątku.

2. opisz co się dzieje jak odpalasz beryla przez ten cholerny beryl-manager - co dokładnie się dzieje.

----------

## maczeta

no to tak 

na problem 

```
beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

 znalazlem juz sposob mianowicie wystarczy skasowac plik libnvidia-tls.so.1 

```
$ rm /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1
```

i po problemie

a co do beryl-managera

to po wpisaniu komendy 

na oknach znikaja te belki na gorze (tam co jest tytul okna itd) i po kilku sekundach wszystko wraca do normy znaczy sie jest tak jak bylo

a w menu beryla widac ze dekoratorem okien jest nadal kwin

zaraz sprobuje z tymi flagami

EDIT:

jest taki problem

```
tux ~ # emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the >=sys-fs/udev-089 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

paczki sie blokuja :/

tylko co z tym zrobic?

wynik poprzedniego polecenia: http://pastebin.co.uk/11986

----------

## arek.k

No to już jest poważniejszy problem.

1. Z tego co widzę, to ty wogóle nie możesz wykonać 

```
emerge world
```

 i to nie nptl jest tego przyczyną.

2. Czy dołączyłeś do USE flagi, o których mówiłem, bo z tego co widzę:

```
...

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="aiglx* dri ipv6 sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) -mach64 (-newport) -nvidia -r128 -radeon (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)" 0 kB

...

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.3.6-r4] USE="nls -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) (-nptl) (-nptlonly) -profile (-selinux) (-erandom%)" 15,878 kB

...
```

to masz -nptl i -nptlonly.

Jeśli zaś chodzi o blokujące się pakiety, to jest to materiał na oddzielny wątek. Nie wiem za bardzo co ci poradzić, bo udev i coldplug są raczej kluczowe dla działania systemu (no może to trochę nieprecyzyjne określenie). Oczywiści musza się wykluczać, bo ostatnio z tego co mi wiadomo coldplug wrzucono do udev.

Masz dwa wyjścia:

1. Spróbować zemegrować tylko wybrane pakiety (posiadające flagi nptl i nptlonly - czyli powyższe dwa) i sprawdzić co się stanie (o ile nie ma żadnych innych z tym problemów). Powinieneś jednak (moim zdaniem  :Smile: ) przy emerge -pv pkgspec otrzymać +nptl i +nptlonly (lub bez +, znowu siedzę w pracy i nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale na pewno nie z -).

2. Jeśli chcesz rozwiązać problem z udev i coldplug to CHYBA powinieneć najpierw usunąć coldplug, a następnie zemergować udev (lub cały world jeśli nie ma nowych problemów). Nie podejmę się jednak "prowadzenia" tego "przedsięwzięcia" (nie chcę, żebyś miał do mnie pretensje jak ci padnie system, a nie mam takiego doświadczenia, żeby go potem przywracać do porządku "zdalnie", np. przez forum). Radzę więc poszukać wątków na ten temat na forum i jeśli nie ma, to założyć wątek z pytaniem: "Czy przy ww problemie można po prostu usunąć coldplug i zemergować udev, czy jeszcze coś trzeba zrobić?".

----------

## maczeta

narazie wyrzucilem coldpluga

i polecenie 

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

nie widzi problemow w systemie

 zobaczymy co z tego bedzie

----------

## Drwisz

hmmm.... A zapodaj: 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 Powinno naprawić uszkodzone dowiązania i dociągnąć brakujące biblioteki. Bo mam ulotne wrażenie że, wciąż czegoś brakuje w twoim systemie.

----------

## maczeta

no to teraz mam problem

odinstalowalem coldpluga i uaktualnilem system i teraz nie jest zbyt pieknie

serwerowi x'ow nie podoba sie plik xorg.conf

karta sieciowa nie jest wykrywana dziwekowa z reszta tez

ma ktos jakis pomysl jak to przywrocic do porzadku??

ja mam pomysl zeby zaistalowac hotpluga

zaraz poszukam ebuilda (w logach przy uruchamianiu i zamykaniu systemu widac ze proby odpalenia go)

mogl by sie ktos podzielic ze mna swoimi ustawieniami z beryla??

moze wtedy beryl sie uruchomi

----------

## Yaro

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> no to teraz mam problem
> 
> odinstalowalem coldpluga i uaktualnilem system i teraz nie jest zbyt pieknie
> 
> serwerowi x'ow nie podoba sie plik xorg.conf
> ...

 

Skoro uaktualniłeś system to zrób jeszcze etc-update. Tylko patrz żeby nie nadpisać sobie własnych ustawień.

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> mogl by sie ktos podzielic ze mna swoimi ustawieniami z beryla?? 
> 
> moze wtedy beryl sie uruchomi

 

Ja mam tak:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Device[0]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

        Screen 0

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   VideoRam    65536

   Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"

   Option       "NoLogo"      "true"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "yes"

   Option       "DPI"   "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Identifier  "Screen[0]"

       Device      "Device[0]"

       Monitor     "Monitor[0]"

       DefaultDepth 24

   Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "true"

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       24

           Modes       "1280x1024_75"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 

```

To oczywiście fragment xorg.conf z wpisami niezbędnymi do działania beryla.

----------

## arek.k

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> hmmm.... A zapodaj: 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Można by sprawdzić, czy nie pogubił zależności po odinstalowaniu coldplug (lub jeszcze czegoś wczesniej).

----------

## maczeta

@Yaro ja chce sprobowac ustawienia czyjes z katalogu domowego jak sie uporam z coldplugiem / hotplugiem

----------

## arek.k

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> @Yaro ja chce sprobowac ustawienia czyjes z katalogu domowego

 

Tego nie kapuję, ale może nie muszę  :Smile: .

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> jak sie uporam z coldplugiem / hotplugiem

 

Jeśli chodzi o coldplug, to moim zdaniem jest ci niepotrzebny - masz go w udev. Jeśli chodzi o hotplug, to na dobrą sprawę nie jest on niezbędny do działania systemu. Pewnie coś się z nim pochrzaniło (lub nie jest zainstalowany), a jest dodany do któregoś poziomu uruchamiania (rc-update show) i dlatego się burzy przy bootowaniu.

Przebuduj najpierw zależności (revdep-rebuild) zanim zaczniesz się dalej bawić i wyjaśnij co znaczy, że "serwerowi x'ów nie podoba się xorg.conf". Lubimy logi, lub to co w konsoli  :Smile: .

Oczywiście etc-update też należy wykonać, szczególnie po tak rozległym emerge (z zachowaniem należytej ostrożności).

Postaraj się odnieść do wszystkich poruszonych w tym wątku spraw  :Razz: .

----------

## maczeta

no dobra ani coldplug  mi nie potrzebny ani hotplug 

moze udev tez wyrzuce??

wtedy wogole nie odpale gentoo

udalo mi sie odpalic neta wystarczylo zaladowac modul z dzwiekiem pewnie bedzie to samo

a co do tego etc-update to nie wiem co tam robic bo mi wyskakuja tryby edycji a do tego wole sie nie dotykac bo znow cos schrzanie

co do xorg.conf to znaczy ze zaczal chyba widziec w configu drugiego displaya

poszukam logu moze jeszcze cos znajde

revdep-update mam juz za soba

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> @Yaro ja chce sprobowac ustawienia czyjes z katalogu domowego

 

w katalogu domowym jest katalog .beryl i prosze kogos aby udostepnil mi tamte pliki konfiguracyjne

----------

## -Spike-

Pokaż :

```

eselect profile list
```

Wybrany(*) powinien byc :

```

default-linux/x86/.../desktop *

```

Jesli nie jest to :

```

eselect profile set wczesniej_wylistowany_numer_profilu

 lub 

eselect profile set default-linux/x86/.../desktop 

```

Następnie dodaj do pliku  /etc/make.conf flagi USE ="nptl nptlonly"

i na koniec 

```

 emerge -uDN world

 revdep-rebuild

```

Acha i usun katalog ~/.beryl

----------

## maczeta

siedze teraz na windowsie to z wynikami troche pozniej

katalog ./beryl juz usuwalem kilka razy nic to nie dawalo

logi z x'ow

 *Quote:*   

> Następnie dodaj do pliku /etc/make.conf flagi USE ="nptl nptlonly" 
> 
> i na koniec 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

juz to robilem i wynikiem jest miedzy innymi brak coldpluga z mojej winy

teraz przy wlaczaniu i zamykaniu systemu chyba udev wyswietla mi mnie wiecej cos takiego

```
... run program: failed of program: /sbin/udev_run_devd

... run program: failed of program: /sbin/udev_run_hotplug
```

co jest zamiast kropek nie pamietam

----------

## Drwisz

Dajesz do pieca. Ja nie mam coldpluga ani hotpluga i wszystko działa. Wykrywanie sprzętu jest wykonywane z innego poziomu. 

 Dalej czy 

```
glxgears
```

 działa u Ciebie? Co daje 

```
glxinfo
```

. Bo może nie masz uruchomionej akceleracji sprzętowej? A w ogóle to masz kupę tutoriali i innych pomocy, choćby na gentoo-wiki.

----------

## -Spike-

To nic że juz robiles, chodzi o to ze po dodaniu nowych flag USE musisz przekompilowac wszystko co wykorzystuje te flagi.

Zastosuj sie do tego co napisałem i daj znać o wynikach  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

emerge --info było? bo ja mam wrazenie, ze sam system jest ostro skopany.

----------

## arek.k

@maczeta: 

1. Coldplug jest w udev więc już go nie potrzebujesz

2. Hotplug służy do podłączania urządzeń w czasie pracy systemu, więc nie jest on kluczowy dla działania systemu (nie musisz podłączać urządzeń w czasie pracy, na razie masz poważniejsze problemy).

3. Na razie daj spokój berylowi. Doprowadź system do porządku, a jak już wszystko będzie działać ok, to przyjdzie czas na beryla.

4. emerge -info było tu, ale przydało by się nowe, bo coś zmieniałeś w konfiguracji.

5. musisz nauczyć się robić etc-update, bo bez tego ani rusz. Nowe wersje programów używają nowych konfigów i czasami trzeba zastąpić stare nowymi, albo tylko coś zmodyfikować, żeby wszystko działało ok

6. na koniec jeszcze, czy emerge -pv world coś pokazuje, bo może przegapiłeś jakiś błąd i coś tam jeszcze wisi do instalacji.

EDIT: poprawka błęduLast edited by arek.k on Mon Mar 19, 2007 8:49 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Drwisz

http://members.chello.pl/maciej.mazur/xorg.conf

Tutaj masz mój xorg.conf. Pracuje na nim beryl w oparciu o moduł nvidii (bez aiglx, xgl).

Arek.k

Napisałeś: *Quote:*   

> 5. musisz nauczyć się robić env-update, bo bez tego ani rusz. Nowe wersje programów używają nowych konfigów i czasami trzeba zastąpić stare nowymi, albo tylko coś zmodyfikować, żeby wszystko działało ok 

 

Chodziło Ci pewnie o :

```
etc-update
```

@maczeta

Podpowiem, że jeśli nie mam pewności co do configu, to przeglądam go i aktualizuję ręcznie. Jeśli nie aktualizowałeś plików konfiguracyjnych, to być może tutaj leży większość problemów z twoim systemem.

----------

## arek.k

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Arek.k
> 
> Napisałeś: *Quote:*   5. musisz nauczyć się robić env-update, bo bez tego ani rusz. Nowe wersje programów używają nowych konfigów i czasami trzeba zastąpić stare nowymi, albo tylko coś zmodyfikować, żeby wszystko działało ok  
> 
> Chodziło Ci pewnie o :
> ...

 

Dzięki @Drwisz. Oczywiście że tak. Już poprawione. Ostatnio jakiś nieprzytomny jestem  :Razz: .

----------

## maczeta

to ja moze zaczne od ustawienia dostepu do neta

niech mi ktos powie jak to zrobic??

jak odpalam lsmod to nie ma zaladowanego modulu karty sieciowej

dzwiekiem zajme sie pozniej 

i co zrobic z tymi komunikatami przy uruchamianiu i zamykaniu systemu??

poza tym komputer nie chce sie teraz wylaczyc po wykonaniu wyszystkich procedur zamykania systemu 

pojawia sie komunikat mniejwiecej tej tresci 

```
no more process(chyba) in thiss runlevel
```

wiecej info wrzuce jak wroce do domu 

od raku: ort.

----------

## mbar

jak nie wiesz jaki moduł i jak się go ładuje, no to nic dobrego ci nie wróżę.

zacznij od posprzątania systemu, dodając nptl nptlonly do USE (czyli de facto MUSISZ zmienić profil z default-linux/x86/no-nptl na "normalny" 2006.1, czyżbyś instalował ze stage 1?) i zrobieniu emerge --sync && emerge -e world

zamiast etc-update używaj dispach-conf

potem możesz tu wrócić  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> to ja moze zaczne od ustawienia dostepu do neta

 

Nieśmiało chciałem przypomnieć tytuł tego wątku: [beryl] bledy przy uruchomieniu oraz zauwazyć, że forum to nie chat onetu i dyskutujemy tu (a przynajmniej staramy się) na tematy mniej lub bardziej określone w temacie.

----------

## maczeta

a ja chcialbym zauwazyc ze bez dostpu do neta raczej nie bede mial okazji tu pisac

----------

## arek.k

Proponuję zapoznać się dokładnie z handbook-iem, a wtedy okaże się np., że jest tam "rozdział" 7.e. Moduły jądra Konfigurowanie modułów.

Jest tam też wiele innych ciekawychinformacji.

Najpierw dokumentacja, później opanowanie podstaw i porzadek w systemie, a na końcu bajery (czy tam beryl jak kto woli).

Życzę powodzenia

----------

## Raku

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> a ja chcialbym zauwazyc ze bez dostpu do neta raczej nie bede mial okazji tu pisac

 

to twoje zmartwienie, nie moje...

jeśli napisałeś to, żeby się wyżalić i poprawić sobie humor, to niestety - to nie to forum.

----------

## maczeta

problem rozwiazany ze wszyskim

podziekowania dla wszystkich 

szczegolnie dla @Raku

----------

## mbar

nie pisz solved bez podania rozwiązania!

----------

## Raku

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> problem rozwiazany ze wszyskim
> 
> podziekowania dla wszystkich 
> 
> szczegolnie dla @Raku

 

PROSZĘ O ZAPOZNANIE SIĘ Z APELEM - z naciskiem na PUNKT 10

----------

## maczeta

 *maczeta wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> znow mam problemy tym razem troche inne
> 
> byc moze znow z mojej winy
> ...

 

rozwiazanie jest proste i juz padlo w temacie

mianowicie 

```
# rm /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1
```

przynajmniej u mnie zadzialalo

----------

